# Nov-22-11 Blackwater



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Fished Blackwater this mornin from sun up till the rain came in about 1130, beautiful morning caught 5 bass, 3 reds ( all b/t 18-22 inches), one striper about 20 inches, and 4 jacks(chain pickerel) all on crankbaits. It was a good morning nice calm water and no wind till bout 10 then the wind set in and the bite quit for me. Caught mose of these busting schools of bait fish. Hope i get to go again soon.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Nice work.


----------

